# Dale Hollow 2/17 - 2/20



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from 4 days of fishing the Hollow Saturday 2/17 thru Tuesday 2/20 out of Cedar Hill. Conditions-snow and freezing rain Saturday and Sunday highs in the low 30's - winds 10-20 mph out of the NW. Monday - sunny and windy highs in the mid 40's, Tuesday overcast and warmer - highs in the upper 40's low 50's.

Fishing was in a word S-L-O-W. My son and I caught a total of 16 fish - (11 smalljaws, 1 kentucky, 4 trout.) The majority of the fish were caught before 9:00 am or after 3:00 pm. All, but two fish came on the float and fly - (plain brown duck feather out-performed all other flies.) One fish came on a jerkbait and one on a jig. Smallies ranged from about 15 inches upto 21 inches - biggest estimated at about 4.5 pounds.

Most fish came off of main lake points and main lake channel bluffs. Only 2 or 3 came from creek channels and those were off of secondary points near the main lake.

I believe the unstable weather really impacted the fishing. Everyone we spoke to was struggling.

Looks like the coming weekend will bring warmer weather and hopefully better fishing for those out on the water.

I'll leave you with a few pics...

FISH ON!!!


Hard Fightin' Spot


A friend's 1st DH Smallie


Contentment...


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

A couple more pic's I just got from my buddy-- That's one nice bow!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

now THAT's A TROUT!!!! 

Great pics Joe. Sounds like you guys had fun even though the bite was slow. You guys try any crappie fishing at all?

Thanks for the post man. We leave two week from tomorrow, and I'm already losing sleep dreaming of a pull down


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe...got any water temps offhand? By the pics, looks like the water levels are slightly higher than last year?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

No crappie - I took the Aquavue and scanned the entire area under the covered dock as well as several trees out in the lake - NO SIGN OF LIFE!

Water temps stayed very steady at 43.5 degrees. Water levels are definately higher than what they were last year.

Speaking of water levels - You won't believe how far down Cumberland Lake is - It must be 30-40 feet below its high water mark. Unbelievable!

Good luck and if I happen to knock on your cabin door late one evening please give me a place on the floor to sleep!!! I may have to sneak down for a day or two...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll leave a light on for you 

Thanks for the heads up man. Jake have fun I hope?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Jake had a great time. No Texas Hold 'Em this time - He won all the money at Euchre though.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe,

How did you guys do on Saturday? I only got one 3.5 lb smallie on the fly the whole day. I didn't even bother going out Sunday with all the snow in my boat and what was on the ramp!


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice fish RodMan! Sounds like a good time regardless of the weather. Great pics and report.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Did Jake give the only guys a lesson in catching the big fish again?

Nice pictures, but it sure looked cold.


Rob


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Rodman,

Do you have lengths and location on where you caught the rainbows. That one you have a picture of is of particular interest to me because of the size. One of my friends is a fellow grad student down here in Tennessee and he is studying fate of rainbows stocked into Tennneessee Reserviors. Rainbows in Dale Hollow are particularly perplexing because it seems so few make it past the first year but during that first year they grow very fast. It would be some much appreciated information that is helpful for future trout stockings and management there. PM me.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice post Joe. Now maybe things will settle down around here and we can get back out on the Ohio. Sure was a nice looking Rainbow!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

They say the Damn at Cumberland won't be fixed until late August so the water level is going to be low all year down there. The BFL is going to fish there again this year.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

We talked to a BFL guy who launched at Cumberland to practice and got a call while there to trun around and head to Dale. Not sure if that's accurate, but he had a sponsored boat.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard the BFL on March 3rd was moved to Dale from Cumberland as well.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi RodMan looks like you had a good time. I love that lake. Is the pic marked ( A friend's 1st DH Smallie ) taken in Kyle branch? Sure looks like it I know that rock wall behind him well .I went down end of last march and caught most of my fish off that wall. I may not get to go this year Work is asking me to go to FL for a few months my brother is down there now and said the fishing is amazing.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Redhawk: On Saturday we had 6 fish (4 smallies and 2 trout) - I think that was the best day of the trip.

Robby: Jake didn't get the big fish - Marcel Jr. did. Marcel Sr. got :S - he had a tough trip. Looked cold yes, but wasn't quite as cold as last year.

ashtonj: I'm not sure about lenght of rainbow. I wasn't in the boat when it was caught - I was told it weighed about 4.5 pounds. It came out of Dale Hollow Creek.

Bob: As soon as the weather breaks and the ice is gone I'll be on the river!!!

rutty: Everyone we talked to said the repairs to Cumberland Lake Dam will take three or four years!

Sawguy1: Your close - it was caught in Horse Creek.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Great post/report Rodman.

32 days of waiting for me. plenty to do before I go.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd just like to update the previous post - because I am counting the days till I leave and I'm chinking to see if there are more posts about Dale Hollow. 23 more days to read this link (about 500 more times) till I leave for DALE HOLLOW!

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fletch:

Check this site out:

http://www.smalljaw.com

Great posts and great reports for Dale Hollow


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it's a cool DH centric site. Most the guys on that board fish the hollow.

We leave in the morning  See you tomorrow night redhawk!!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Shakedown, thats just cruel. 
I'm sitting here counting the days (22) and you post that you are leaving in the morning. Thanks! lol

good luck down there Shakedown. Drive safe.

Fletch


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

RodMan said:


> Fletch:
> 
> Check this site out:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rodman!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man. From the sounds of it on smalljaw, the crank/jerk/jig bite is on  We'll resort to that if the bobber doesn't work.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Brandon,don't forget your helicopter lures and the "flying lures!"


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's Duane's duty  That and making me breakfast!


----------

